# Beautiful ball of muscle for adoption in NJ



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This boy is stunning, they rescued him from death row in NY. The pics don't do justice he is brolic, strong front and very nice rear. We are tallking about a dog that hasn't been exercised or fed right and he looks this good. Amazing temperament from what I saw came and tried and to sit on my lap.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! Bruno's twin! Nice looking dog~


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

4 questions:

1. How much
2. How old
3. Good with other dogs
4. Is he still available?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Idk about the adoption price it should be around 200 bucks or something. I don't think they knew how old he was I think he was around 4 or so. He wasn't reactive on the leash he saw a lot of dogs walk by and I never heard him growl or anything like that. Check out shelter survivors on pet finder they doggy should still be available  he was very calm and I got a good vibe. He wasn't skittish at all he just wanted to be petted !


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

OH GREAT TO KNOW! thanks!! ill definitely do that! Thank you!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Brianchris said:


> OH GREAT TO KNOW! thanks!! ill definitely do that! Thank you!


let me know how it goes !!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Steve Martin said:


> I have 5 pit bul dogs and i am easily managing those . Now i want to adopt few more dogs with some other breeds.If any seller or a person who engages his self in this business ,must tell me soon.I have a short time for that.


No dogs are sold on this board unless authorized by redog, the admin.


----------

